# gurgling intestines...



## Guest (Dec 22, 2001)

I have been experiencing IBS symptoms for 1 month and a half now. My question is: Does anyone else having rumbling in the intestines and an urge to go only to have small formed stools come out? I also have a lot of mucus, dirrhea, and gas that seems to be hot when it comes out. Can anyone else relate to this? I am also very tired and depresses I believe it is all due to this.


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

I have very noisy







intestines. They sound like they are having a full conversation without me ! god help me if the room is quiet







My stools range from rabbit droppings to water







and all inbetween.As for gas - yes terrible at both ends







I have IBS-D and GERD.


----------



## cheryn220 (Dec 20, 2001)

I have all the symptoms you have described as well sounds like from what I have learned all very common in this wonderful syndrome we have been blessed with.


----------



## sue660 (Dec 8, 2001)

I have a very noisy gut, especially when I wake up in the morning. I guess it is IBS just letting me know it is still there. It doesn't always lead to D, but has done when I have become stressed and/or depressed about it.Sometimes this happens when I am out and I feel I have to keep talking to hide the noises. It is so embarrassing.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Chocolie,If you have recently been on an antibiotic and your diarrhea started after that, talk to your doctor about a bacteria infection called Clostridium Difficile.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2001)

I am newly diagonised with IB, my stomach has to be the loudest thing you have ever heard. I am embarresed when I go out in public and it starts to rumble. It drives both myself and my husband absolutely crazy.


----------



## FPHHT! (Feb 1, 2000)

Yes,I never had all the rumblings until I got IBS, but, and this is very important, when I get the rumblings it's amost NEVER followed by D. If it just sounds like grumble grumble, then I never get D from it, but if it sounds like the whoose of water like you hear in a pipe when the toilet flushes, then that's when I get D real big time.Now when I get just the rumble rumble I'm glad because I know I will not have D on my next B room trip.FART MAN!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2001)

Yes, I too have the rumblings. Sometimes. Usually when it gets quiet in church. lol Guess ya gotta laugh. One thing that seems to help me and I haven't seen addressed, is Ginger. Pill form. Natural and non addictive. I am currently on Paxil for anxiety - which seemed to help the IBS - and Librax, perscribed for the IBS. However, I've been on it so long, it seems to have lost it's power. And it is addictive. I'm trying to get off of it now. Does anyone have any suggestions for the mucus? And total elimination - for when I don't have D.


----------



## Bev Buhse (Jan 3, 2002)

Wow! I have just found this amazing site! I have suffered (alone I might add and with those "oh she's in the bathroom again!" comments from the time I was 10) with IBS for that past 25+ years, thinking it's just something I have to live with...I had no idea how many others out there suffered the same... loud gurgling stomach in a quiet office, the "whoosh"...gotta run!... the water gurgles (you know it's going down and if you punch your tummy you can make it gurgle faster), the inevitable horrible gas (how many times can you "expel" before it isn't gas! - I have found three - perhaps four times... after that - run!!!) And the cramping, doubled over in pain until your face is ashen white when it finally stops... naseau... etc. And I thought it was just me...I think I will be visiting this site quite often!My cousin had a nickname for me when I was 4 1/2 - "Biffy Bev"..... it obviously was there from the start! But I'll just go by...Bev


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi, I have the noisy tum too!







But I know for sure it is made worse by even thinking the smallest thought about it







Damn the brain/gut connection! I don't get D much anymore, but it seems to be gas and if I hold it in (to save my friends from the horrid smell)







it seems to get worse then lead to a small amount of urgency. Councelling has helped me heaps though.


----------



## ouch! (Jan 3, 2001)

My tummy growls sooooooooo loud 1st thing in the morning. It is like a wake-up call !!! It's also bad when I've eaten my main meal, very loud then too. It's something you have to laugh off I suppose. It can be rarther uncomfortable though, when lots of gas is produced.


----------



## Lizbec (Dec 20, 2001)

My tummy seems to have started doing it in the middle of the night. It permeates my dreams (which can be quite interesting - lol!) before waking me. I wonder whether it's always done this and what's changed is my sleeping habits. I don't sleep that well when my ibs is bad - like I'm just waiting for the next attack!Oh my, isn't this fun!!liz


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

I have the same rumbling and "hot feeling" when I go to the bathroom.I believe the hot sensation is due to stomach acid. I really think when you have IBS, you're more prone to other problems like excess stomach acid.Try a Pepcid AC and see if that works. It's worth a try.


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

Funny you should mention this, because my tummy has been 'talking' for like 2 weeks now!! It used to do it a lot when I was little, but it stopped doing it as I got older. (I've had UC since I was 10, I'm 29 now) But for about the last 2 weeks to a month, it's been starting up again. It is SO EMBARRASSING!! If anybody knows anything I can do that will help quiet it down, please let me know!! Mine gurgles whether I have D or not. This is kinda funny now that I look back on it, but when I experienced it, I was so mortified that I could've crawled under my chair!! If any of you have seen the movie The Lord Of The Rings, do you remember the part of the movie where the little hobbits are crouched behind the tree hiding from that big monster-looking horse?? You know how it's so quiet at that point in the movie that you can just about hear a pin drop?? Well, my stomach made the LOUDEST gurgle RIGHT DURING THAT TIME. I could have DIED!! (Okay, not really died, but I felt like it!!) Church is also quite embarrassing for me. I don't know what to suggest to make it stop







I used to link the noises to drinking something fizzy like Coke or Sprite. But lately I've been eating very bland, and only drinking water, and I still get it. So I'm afraid I'm not much help!! Just wanted you to know that you're not alone!!


----------



## lisa01 (Sep 24, 2001)

That's how mine started. Just one day, all of sudden, gurgling. It didn't stop. And D. It lasted for maybe a month & the gurgling stopped but not the D.


----------



## lanzman (Oct 3, 2001)

I also get the loud stomach rumblings on occasion. At least for me, taking a few Quick Dissolve Phazyme helps quiet them down.


----------



## 15006 (Sep 4, 2006)

YOU MAY NOT HAVE IBS!!!My husband was diagnosed w/ IBS, so he started eating alot of bread w/ every meal and he got worse! He got to the point where he was barely eating. To make a long story short...he cut out bread, pasta, etc....anything w/ wheat (and if possible, gluten free altogether). He was tested for gluten intolerance and they said he was not allergic, but let me tell you - HE CAN EAT ANYTHING NOW THAT HE CUT OUT WHEAT! And it turns out that 4 out of 6 of his sisters are also allergic!HOPE THIS HELPS SOMEONE!


----------

